# Brown's Beverages - muskoka dry wooden crate



## RCO (May 29, 2016)

my parents oddly enough found this at a yard sale for free and though I might be interested in it . it does have a lot of history and appears to be fairly old , tough to say exactly what year but maybe 50's or bit later . tough to say for sure . but seems to be for 30oz bottles they fit in it exactly . 

it does have some condition issues , one side has  " fire damage " but still solid box , is a clear side which says " Muskoka Dry " Gravenhurst Muskoka Ont  est 1873 and both sides still read Browns gravenhurst . 
if not for the fire damage it be a fairly expensive item in an antique store around here , but still might hold value as cottage decoration ( all the cottagers here still love that muskoka dry ginger ale ) or storage for old bottles is what i'll likely use it for


----------



## CreekWalker (May 29, 2016)

It's not beyond hope, condition wise. Harbor freight tools sells a small tank type tool,  a soda blaster , which much,  like a sand blaster ,but  without harsh abrasion, will remove the charring, and leave the wood grain, without a lot of abrasion and scarring. The blaster uses industrial soda , and  I use one to remove smoke damage, charring from damaged fireplace mantels and wood door frames, leaves the wood clean and scent free. Then a coat of sealing oil or clear coat can be placed over the wood item.


----------

